# First Soil Test Results



## OnlyMayo (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello all, I just got my results from my first ever soil test. As you can see from the pictures (linked) It is obvious something was terribly wrong. It looks like everything is very low... I was waiting for this to come back to start attacking. 20K lawn.

I'm guessing the first thing is Lime, then fertilizer? Also, as I work to improve the soil, that helps choke out weeds correct? if not, I will prep the soil for a fall reno..



http://imgur.com/3tld606


----------



## OnlyMayo (Mar 24, 2020)

bump for advice. Should I just add anything?


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

Check out the below guide on recommendations to address pH and NPK. Yes, dense and healthy turf should help suppress weeds.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

First and most important issue is PH. Lime 50lb per 1000 sqft now and another 50 lb in the fall. Dolomitic Lime.

Probably too late for a pre-emergent. Dimension could be useful but i have no experience with it. EDIT: FERT then Lime. Spot spray for weeds. I would prepare to reno in the fall. But make that decision in June/July.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

*** I would fertilize first then after a 1/2 in of rain or irrigation, apply the lime.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@robjak How are you calculating that he needs 100lb/ksqft of lime?


----------



## OnlyMayo (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I sprayed Spectricide concentrate after I pulled the samples. It helped a bit. I plan on getting the soil right and prepping for a fall seeding.

Yea, I am not sure exactly how much lime to add. I was just planning on using one 40lb or 50lb bag per K.

Should I even worry about any fertilizer burn at all? The yard is terrible anyways, should I just focus on getting the nutrients correct?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I had posted about an hour or 2 ago. Not sure why it did not show up. G-man is right i do not see enough to base the 100 lb of lime. I am basing that on soil PH of 5.0 . My experience is with soil CEC of 6-8. I do not see a soil CEC on the soil test nor a lime recommendation. Either i missed something or i jumped the gun.

G-man, what do you suggest?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@robjak I suggest another test method or do nothing. Even the pH value from this test can be 0.5 off per their report. See more info here

 soil savvy / mysoil


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Interesting, Thank you. i had skimmed that post previously, but did not "remember" when i made my recommendation.


----------

